# hauling a small mill



## Barnbikes (Jan 13, 2021)

There is a Hardinge bb2v mill for sale locally and I might try and get it.
According to the net it is 500 lbs but it is top heavy. Only way I have to haul it is a pickup.
Can it be safely laid down or will this harm it? Am thinking an old tire under the mill part as a cushion.
Also it has a 2hp 3ph motor that I am thinking of replacing with a single phase 220v 2hp.

ideas?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## RM-MN (Jan 13, 2021)

Thoughts on replacing the motor:

If the motor is functional why not buy a VFD to power it and retain the functionality plus the advantages of the VFD.  It would be hooked to the 220V supply but add speed control (if I am not mistaken).  For some processes the ability to reduce the speed may be quite beneficial.

Here is an example.  I do not have any finacial interest in this nor do I recommend this specific unit.  This is simply for illustration and your motor may require a different unit.









						110V-220V Single Phase/3-Phase Variable Frequency Drive Converter Motor VFD 750W  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 110V-220V Single Phase/3-Phase Variable Frequency Drive Converter Motor VFD 750W at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## vederstein (Jan 13, 2021)

I recommend to rent a low slung trailer.  The less you have to lift, the better.  You can then also rent an engine hoist ("cherry picker") to get it off the floor and onto the trailer.  You can then use binding chains to keep it upright during travel.


----------



## Poppy Ott (Jan 13, 2021)

vederstein said:


> I recommend to rent a low slung trailer.  The less you have to lift, the better.  You can then also rent an engine hoist ("cherry picker") to get it off the floor and onto the trailer.  You can then use binding chains to keep it upright during travel.


I have a Hardinge horizontal mill which physically posed much the same problem of moving it when I got it.  My solution was to disassemble it and transport it in pieces.  It also had a 2hp 3 phase 440v motor.  Happily, I happened to have a 2hp 3 phase 220v  on hand, so I did the swap.  If you are going to use a VFD you should also replace the motor with one rated for use with the converter.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 13, 2021)

I have moved milling machines in the past with a boom type wrecker as used for disabled automobiles. It allows you to sling it from the top. If you talk to the company and let them move it at a time when they are not busy they may give you a better rate. Works great.


----------



## KellisRJ (Jan 13, 2021)

I have two BB4. Hauled the last one home laying down on the non control side in the back of a Honda CRV. Got it out sliding on a ramp on furniture skids onto a pallet jack to the garage, then onto pipe.  Tire will be fine, but I advise a pallet so you can stram the mill the pallet. I learned this KISS method when I made a mill head purchase. Get perforated metal plumbers tape and some fender washers. Use cardboard to protect the mill finish and then deck screw the tape to the pallet and the 2nd screw will pull it tight.  Then lash the pallet down in the truck bed. Depending on the bed height, you could take a cheap harbot freight engine hoist to get the mill in the truck then again at home to get it out. IMHO removing the table on these isn't worth the trouble. Just crank the "Z" all the way down.

 IMHO, KISS, use a VFD. Mine runs fine on it as do 100's of others. "IF" you want to rig a remote,  spend a little extra on a VFD you can read the manual before you purchase so you can make sure it will do what you want it to do. VFD have an extra safety feature. You can add a 2nd stop someplace else in the shop so if necessary someone else can hit it in an emergency. Most us a 10v signal and simple momentary connect or interrupt buttons. The manuals can be VERY cryptic with hierarchical programming to go to the setting you want to set. So you will have to flip between pages some and the diagram but it really isn't hard. The quick stop alone is worth it.


----------



## Vietti (Jan 13, 2021)

I second the idea of a boom type wrecker.  Some have an extendable boom so they can actually set the machine inside.


----------



## SmithDoor (Jan 13, 2021)

It is easy to replace the motors with single phase. The motor on mill is old and maybe on its last legs.

I have used a engine shop Crane









						2 ton Capacity Foldable Shop Crane
					

Amazing deals on this 2T Foldable Shop Crane  at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




As top heave I used chains but do need a truck or trailer that can the weight 

Dave



Barnbikes said:


> There is a Hardinge bb2v mill for sale locally and I might try and get it.
> According to the net it is 500 lbs but it is top heavy. Only way I have to haul it is a pickup.
> Can it be safely laid down or will this harm it? Am thinking an old tire under the mill part as a cushion.
> Also it has a 2hp 3ph motor that I am thinking of replacing with a single phase 220v 2hp.
> ...


----------



## KellisRJ (Jan 13, 2021)

I was coordinating for a wrecker a few weeks ago for a 10EE. The driver who wasn't able to take the job mentioned the necessity of finding someone who either really knew or wouldn't argue over how to rig it. The BB2 is very small. There is no lifting eye, and I wouldn't hang one by the table. I haven't looked to see what Hardinge recommended, but IMHO don't assume a tow truck driver will be knowledgeable and would look for every picture I could find of how others have rigged these. I was lucky and found a rigger who has a truck like some lumber yards that carries it's fork lift with it. For the distance it was money well spent. I know Sunbelt will rent a trailer that will knee/lower it's self to the ground. Sadly these type rentals are largely limited to larger urban areas.


----------



## Engine maker (Jan 13, 2021)

You can save yourself a lot of time, hassle and worry by calling a Rigger. They picked up my new/used 14 x 40 lathe out of a shop, moved it 40 miles, and moved it through my garage, a man door, into my shop, and put it exactly where I wanted it.  All for $300. Didn't get my hands dirty and no worries. Something to think about. Up to that point I'd planned the engine hoist, trailer, and lots of friends thing. I've moved machines before, Never again.

Jim  G


----------



## Sprocket (Jan 13, 2021)

I've used a VFD on a Bridgeport for a number of years. adds speed control between the pulley speeds.   I got 110v single phase in, 220v three phase out.
I'd guess it would be a lot cheaper than replacing the motor.
Doug


----------



## Barnbikes (Jan 13, 2021)

Drove over and looked at it today.
Wow it is tiny!!
Will look into a VFD. Did not know they made a 440V 2hp motor.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jan 14, 2021)

Barnbikes said:


> Drove over and looked at it today.
> Wow it is tiny!!
> Will look into a VFD. Did not know they made a 440V 2hp motor.
> View attachment 122074
> ...


It must be tiny if it is only 500 lbs.  How far do you have to haul it?  I took aa crated lathe off my pickup last week with a harbor freight engine hoist.  The lathe weighed 1200lbs.  The distance I traveled doesn't matter as it was in a crate and not top heavy.  If you have a pick up there should be lots of tie-down points.  If you don't have to drive over 30-40 miles you should be able to do that.  to lay it down on to some tires or what not, should also work.


----------



## Barnbikes (Jan 14, 2021)

Only half hour from my house.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jan 14, 2021)

Barnbikes said:


> Only half hour from my house.


If you can get it into yur truck, it is usually easier to get it off if you have a hoist or ramp of some kind.  Since the distance is so short, you can tie it up and drive home slowly.


----------



## AlexNillson89 (Jan 14, 2021)

I think you can take him in your pickup truck, just overlay it with old stuff and everything will be ok, it will definitely not be damaged


----------



## KellisRJ (Jan 14, 2021)

"Most" 440 motors are capable of running on 220. Not difficult to switch the wires, and will give you an opportunity to see what shape the insulation is in.


----------



## Poppy Ott (Jan 14, 2021)

KellisRJ said:


> "Most" 440 motors are capable of running on 220. Not difficult to switch the wires, and will give you an opportunity to see what shape the insulation is in.


I might have done that if I had moved the machine intact.  (The machine had to be pulled out of a basement and the staircase was a double dogleg. The move was also several hundred miles so disassembling made the most sense.) However, by happy chance the 220 and 440 motors were the same physical size and since the machine was disassembled it was an easy swap.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 14, 2021)

In most cases purchasing a single phase 2 HP motor far exceeds the cost of a VFD. Plus there is a good chance that the motor mount will have to be modified.


----------



## awake (Jan 14, 2021)

Judge this at your own risk, but ... 500 lbs. is not all that much. (Of course, drop it on your toe and you may beg to disagree!) I have moved machine tools in that weight range by backing the pickup to them, readying the bed with some layers of cardboard or such for padding, and tipping the machine into the bed. Secure well!!!! Do not allow it to do any sliding around. Then at home, tip it back out onto the ground.

Caveat: I have not moved this particular mill nor one similar in this way, so please exercise your own good judgment on whether or not this approach is feasible!


----------



## Vietti (Jan 14, 2021)

Maybe 15 years ago I put a vfd on a Bridgeport model M head.  Worked great but drove my Shooting Star digitalis nuts even with shielding.  Ended up removing the vfd cause the digital scales were more valuable to me than the speed control. Probably not a problem with more high end scales and more modern vfds.  Is this still a problem?  

I now have 3 phase power but the electronic speed control was nice.  Is there a slick electronic way to controll the speed of the mill?  Not a fan of changing belts.


----------



## KellisRJ (Jan 14, 2021)

> However, by happy chance the 220 and 440 motors were the same physical size and since the machine was disassembled it was an easy swap.



Glad it all worked out!

Ron


----------



## comstock-friend (Jan 14, 2021)

Single phase motors over 1 HP suck. Capacitors and starter switches to deal with; and they don't run as smooth as three phase. At home I run an 240 VAC RPC for my Bridgeport, 13" South Bend and Diamond B12 horizontal mill. At the vacation cabin the Diamond 22M is running on the 240 VAC VFD. A Rusnok 70 head on Taiwanese Rusnok knock off base uses a 190 VDC motor with a 240 VAC primary speed controller. The 120 VAC fractional single phase motors run the little Rockwell band saw, and other small power tools.


----------



## RM-MN (Jan 14, 2021)

if you haul it in the back of the pickup, unless you have it tethered well, make sure it is as far forward as it can go because if you don't, it will be at the first quick stop.


----------



## teeleevs (Jan 14, 2021)

My friend and I shifted this shaper this way, but it was light compared to the Lathe and Mill transported the same way, lathe one ton but were able to take bits off.
Ted from down under


----------

